# Imari and Sedrick



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Heres some new pics of Baileys Twins.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

very cute!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Where's the "kathunk" button? Way too cute for sure, just adorable!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I see some adorable, spoiled baby goats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh they are so cute!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. My daughter has sedrick he's the baby in the last pics..she begged me to let her bottle feed him lol..so i have just Imari and oh how i will cry when she leaves..lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Little bundles of joy.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

*Don't cry*



JaLyn said:


> Thanks everyone. My daughter has sedrick he's the baby in the last pics..she begged me to let her bottle feed him lol..so i have just Imari and oh how i will cry when she leaves..lol


We will take GOOD care of her :lovey:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So the first one looks like my bella looked at birth except her legs were much lighter. The second looks like one of my boys from this year, I think I stole him from you.  How are they doing?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

ok looking back yours has more white.


----------

